# Pfizer's Vaccine Trial Results Falsified - Whistleblower



## win231 (Nov 3, 2021)

https://www.bmj.com/content/375/bmj.n2635?

British Medical Journal:

"Revelations of poor practices at a contract research company helping to carry out Pfizer’s pivotal covid-19 vaccine trial raise questions about data integrity and regulatory oversight. *Paul D Thacker* reports
In autumn 2020 Pfizer’s chairman and chief executive, Albert Bourla, released an open letter to the billions of people around the world who were investing their hopes in a safe and effective covid-19 vaccine to end the pandemic. “As I’ve said before, we are operating at the speed of science,” Bourla wrote, explaining to the public when they could expect a Pfizer vaccine to be authorised in the United States.1

But, for researchers who were testing Pfizer’s vaccine at several sites in Texas during that autumn, speed may have come at the cost of data integrity and patient safety. A regional director who was employed at the research organisation Ventavia Research Group has told _The BMJ_ that the company falsified data, unblinded patients, employed inadequately trained vaccinators, and was slow to follow up on adverse events reported in Pfizer’s pivotal phase III trial. Staff who conducted quality control checks were overwhelmed by the volume of problems they were finding. After repeatedly notifying Ventavia of these problems, the regional director, Brook Jackson, emailed a complaint to the US Food and Drug Administration (FDA). Ventavia fired her later the same day. Jackson has provided _The BMJ_ with dozens of internal company documents, photos, audio recordings, and emails.
Poor laboratory management​On its website Ventavia calls itself the largest privately owned clinical research company in Texas and lists many awards it has won for its contract work.2 But Jackson has told _The BMJ_ that, during the two weeks she was employed at Ventavia in September 2020, she repeatedly informed her superiors of poor laboratory management, patient safety concerns, and data integrity issues. Jackson was a trained clinical trial auditor who previously held a director of operations position and came to Ventavia with more than 15 years’ experience in clinical research coordination and management. Exasperated that Ventavia was not dealing with the problems, Jackson documented several matters late one night, taking photos on her mobile phone. One photo, provided to _The BMJ_, showed needles discarded in a plastic biohazard bag instead of a sharps container box. Another showed vaccine packaging materials with trial participants’ identification numbers written on them left out in the open, potentially unblinding participants. Ventavia executives later questioned Jackson for taking the photos.
Early and inadvertent unblinding may have occurred on a far wider scale. According to the trial’s design, unblinded staff were responsible for preparing and administering the study drug (Pfizer’s vaccine or a placebo). This was to be done to preserve the blinding of trial participants and all other site staff, including the principal investigator. However, at Ventavia, Jackson told _The BMJ_ that drug assignment confirmation printouts were being left in participants’ charts, accessible to blinded personnel. As a corrective action taken in September, two months into trial recruitment and with around 1000 participants already enrolled, quality assurance checklists were updated with instructions for staff to remove drug assignments from charts.
In a recording of a meeting in late September2020 between Jackson and two directors a Ventavia executive can be heard explaining that the company wasn’t able to quantify the types and number of errors they were finding when examining the trial paperwork for quality control. “In my mind, it’s something new every day,” a Ventavia executive says. “We know that it’s significant.”
Ventavia was not keeping up with data entry queries, shows an email sent by ICON, the contract research organisation with which Pfizer partnered on the trial. ICON reminded Ventavia in a September 2020 email: “The expectation for this study is that all queries are addressed within 24hrs.” ICON then highlighted over 100 outstanding queries older than three days in yellow. Examples included two individuals for which “Subject has reported with Severe symptoms/reactions … Per protocol, subjects experiencing Grade 3 local reactions should be contacted. Please confirm if an UNPLANNED CONTACT was made and update the corresponding form as appropriate.” According to the trial protocol a telephone contact should have occurred “to ascertain further details and determine whether a site visit is clinically indicated.”


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 5, 2021)

I read that report. Haven't yet found a response from Pfizer. If they haven't responded yet, I imagine they will sometime soon.

I just watched a medical lecture that came out today about a very recent study in Sweden where a team of researchers isolated the spike protein in both the vaccine and the Sars-Covid virus to see how it effects our immune cells. The study showed that both the vaccine and the virus MAY BE inhibiting our DNA from repairing itself. This is what they saw happen in their study; damaged/broken DNA not repairing itself (as it normally does) and the cells becoming damaged/abnormal. The scary part is that the resulting abnormal cells did not die, and when abnormal cells don't die, then they grow and replicate, which is what cancer is.

They've only completed phase 1 of this study. They will now conduct phase 2, then they have to replicate the study multiple times to see if they get the same result, and other research teams will replicate the study as well, for comparison, to see if it was a fluke, etc..

So the study has quite a ways to go before the results can be called definitive. I'm going to be keeping an eye on it.

Oh, the reason they began the study was, they were hoping to find out why there are so many breakthrough cases in the vaccinated. By using the spike protein in the mRna messenger, the vaccine was designed to teach our own immune system how to keep replicating an antibody specific to SARS/Covid virus, but that's not what's been happening.


----------



## chic (Nov 5, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I read that report. Haven't yet found a response from Pfizer. If they haven't responded yet, I imagine they will sometime soon.
> 
> I just watched a medical lecture that came out today about a very recent study in Sweden where a team of researchers isolated the spike protein in both the vaccine and the Sars-Covid virus to see how it effects our immune cells. The study showed that both the vaccine and the virus MAY BE inhibiting our DNA from repairing itself. This is what they saw happen in their study; damaged/broken DNA not repairing itself (as it normally does) and the cells becoming damaged/abnormal. The scary part is that the resulting abnormal cells did not die, and when abnormal cells don't die, then they grow and replicate, which is what cancer is.
> 
> ...


It's what I've been labeled a conspiracy theorist for daring to say, but the vaccines themselves may be what is causing the problem. Not the unvaccinated. I wonder if people can handle this truth, find a viable solution and move forward together.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 5, 2021)

chic said:


> It's what I've been labeled a conspiracy theorist for daring to say, but the vaccines themselves may be what is causing the problem. Not the unvaccinated. I wonder if people can handle this truth, find a viable solution and move forward together.


There's a new medical lecture video on YouTube that's an hour-25-minute-long discussion about the study in Sweden. I doubt it has more information; probably just more explanation about how the study was done and some finer details. I'll watch it tomorrow, and if I learn anything new, I'll post it here.


----------



## chic (Nov 5, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> There's a new medical lecture video on YouTube that's an hour-25-minute-long discussion about the study in Sweden. I doubt it has more information; probably just more explanation about how the study was done and some finer details. I'll watch it tomorrow, and if I learn anything new, I'll post it here.


Sweden did well handling the pandemic, better than the U.S. anyway.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 5, 2021)

chic said:


> Sweden did well handling the pandemic, better than the U.S. anyway.


It isn't commonly known (in the US, anyway) that India handled a horrific covid situation very quickly and with amazing results.


----------



## Devi (Nov 5, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> It isn't commonly known (in the US, anyway) that India handled a horrific covid situation very quickly and with amazing results.


Didn't India use Ivermectin?


----------



## chic (Nov 5, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> It isn't commonly known (in the US, anyway) that India handled a horrific covid situation very quickly and with amazing results.


They used Ivermectin didn't they?


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 5, 2021)

chic said:


> They used Ivermectin didn't they?


You guessed it


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 5, 2021)

Devi said:


> Didn't India use Ivermectin?


Yes, plus at least one other treatment not recommended by the WHO.


----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 5, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I read that report. Haven't yet found a response from Pfizer. If they haven't responded yet, I imagine they will sometime soon.
> 
> I just watched a medical lecture that came out today about a very recent study in Sweden where a team of researchers isolated the spike protein in both the vaccine and the Sars-Covid virus to see how it effects our immune cells. The study showed that both the vaccine and the virus MAY BE inhibiting our DNA from repairing itself. This is what they saw happen in their study; damaged/broken DNA not repairing itself (as it normally does) and the cells becoming damaged/abnormal. The scary part is that the resulting abnormal cells did not die, and when abnormal cells don't die, then they grow and replicate, which is what cancer is.
> 
> ...


"The scary part is that the resulting abnormal cells did not die, and when abnormal cells don't die, then they grow and replicate"

And that's why we have Delta.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 5, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> "The scary part is that the resulting abnormal cells did not die, and when abnormal cells don't die, then they grow and replicate"
> 
> And that's why we have Delta.


More accurately, it's why the Delta variant has been more threatening. Were it not for the breakdown seen in this study, our immune systems, both natural and vaccine-induced, would have been far more robust against the Delta variant.

But again, it was a preliminary study. They still have to complete phase 2 and then conduct multiple replications of both studies.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 5, 2021)

Nothing to panic over, the sky is not falling.



> RALEIGH, N.C. (WNCN) — A report in a medical journal is raising questions about the results from one research company that helped with Pfizer’s trials for its COVID-19 vaccine.
> 
> *But should it make you any less confident in the vaccines themselves?  Short answer: No.*
> 
> ...


https://www.cbs17.com/news/north-ca...al-shouldnt-undermine-confidence-in-vaccines/
https://www.pei.de/EN/newsroom/posi...ement-clinicial-trial-comirnaty-biontech.html


----------



## chic (Nov 5, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> More accurately, it's why the Delta variant has been more threatening. Were it not for the breakdown seen in this study, our immune systems, both natural and vaccine-induced, would have been far more robust against the Delta variant.
> 
> But again, it was a preliminary study. They still have to complete phase 2 and then conduct multiple replications of both studies.


I wonder how people will handle this news? Still certain it's all about health and bring on the vaccine mandates? I guess we'll see.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Nov 5, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Yes, plus at least one other treatment not recommended by the WHO.


Except they (India) found there was no benefit and stopped recommending the usage.
https://www.indiatoday.in/coronavir...a-covid-treatment-protocol-1857306-2021-09-26


> The Indian Council of Medical Research (ICMR) and the National Task Force on Covid-19 have dropped the use of Ivermectin and Hydroxychloroquine (HCQ) drugs from their revised guidelines for the treatment of the infection.
> The decision was taken after experts found that these drugs have little to no effect on Covid-related mortality or clinical recovery of the patient.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 5, 2021)

Harry Le Hermit said:


> Except they (India) found there was no benefit and stopped recommending the usage.
> https://www.indiatoday.in/coronavir...a-covid-treatment-protocol-1857306-2021-09-26


Thanks Harry, this thread needs a couple of doses of reality.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Nov 5, 2021)

chic said:


> Sweden did well handling the pandemic, better than the U.S. anyway.


Are there two Swedens??

The one I am thinking of has done better than the USA on deaths, but terrible per its neighbors and even had King Gustaf lamenting the tepid response, almost one year ago. The Sweden I am thinking of has its citizens lining up for vaccinations, with a 68% of the total population fully vaccinated, compared to the 57% of total population in the U.S.


----------



## WhatInThe (Nov 6, 2021)

A report cameout last August I think say they had to 'ignore' one test group or it only 50% efficacy or something. And that report included CDC info from December 2020(hopefully still there)


----------

